# Awesome time!



## 2 Angry Wolves (30/5/15)

Hi. I would like to say thank you to all the organisers of Vapecon. It was a blast! The guys with the Penguin and Ruthless juice i would say won with sales reperasentative....gorgeousgorgeous girls. Vape long and hard y'all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raslin (30/5/15)

I would like to second that thank you. It was awesome guys. Thanks for all the work you folks put into the event.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagga8008 (30/5/15)

big thanks to all involved.
when is the next one...
just joking....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (30/5/15)

The event was awesome, Thanx to @shaunnadan @Smoke187 for the good company, watching Shaun build, the build that won him the cloud blowing competition about 20 min before competition was enlightening. Vapeclub for great gear and vapeshop for the eye candy, Obviously i'm talking about the Joyetech evic VT3 

For anyone who wasn't at vapecon check out HazeWorks, I ran out of budget before I could grab any bottles but all four flavours were amazing, IMHO.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (30/5/15)

pics or it did not happen ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eyeball (30/5/15)

This was the bar @13h00.
Was awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/15)

what a blast!!
i had an awesome time, except when someone bought that LP/SL black REO grand before i had the misses approval. 
great chatting to everyone again, it was fun.
sorry i couldn't stay after 6pm, as i know that when the real fun starts - maybe next time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jprossouw (30/5/15)

seems like you guys had plenty of fun, severe case of FOMO haha, hope it comes to cape town

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (30/5/15)

Everything and everyone was awesome, but the penguin girls especially made my ticket worthwhile .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## deepest (30/5/15)

Yip I am bleak that I was not able to get there. Need something in Durban sometime. 
@BuzzGlo the Hazeworks juices are awesome I got some on Thursday.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (30/5/15)

Too much fun, no time for photos, only ones that i took around the same 13:00

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke187 (30/5/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> The event was awesome, Thanx to @shaunnadan @Smoke187 for the good company, watching Shaun build, the build that won him the cloud blowing competition about 20 min before competition was enlightening. Vapeclub for great gear and vapeshop for the eye candy, Obviously i'm talking about the Joyetech evic VT3
> 
> For anyone who wasn't at vapecon check out HazeWorks, I ran out of budget before I could grab any bottles but all four flavours were amazing, IMHO.


Likewise bru, awesome event and awesome company made it much better. 
Met a lot of old faces and lots of new members


----------



## Blu_Marlin (30/5/15)

VAPECON....wow I was really blown away. Not by the clouds but the awesome vendors and friendly attendees offering advice and opinions.

*Edit* A big thank you to the organisers as well, without whom this day would have not happened.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Waheed (31/5/15)

Had a good time, good for the eyes, good for the tastebuds, baaaad for the pocket hahaha. Thanks to the organisers and the vendors. Only drawback to vapecon is that you come back with lighter pockets

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

